# Will von Dirt auf Bmx umsteigen.



## xtc.chrome (17. März 2009)

Hi 
ich will von dirt auf bmx umsteigen, fahre immoment ein specialized p2
und suche halt nen schönes bmx .
Wollte mir eigentlich das Wtp addict kaufen aber find die farben nicht so toll. Welche räder wären denn vergleichbar , will max 500 euro ausgeben,
und ich hab halt nicht so den plan worauf man unbedingt achten sollte.
Also hoffe ihr könnt mir paar tipps geben.
Will das bmx hauptsächlich street fahren aber auch ab und zu mal im dirtpark.

mfg chrome


----------



## Stirni (17. März 2009)

oh gott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keepdirtclean (17. März 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> oh gott



hahaha


----------



## qam (17. März 2009)

Sowas hat hier noch nie jemand gefragt. Du bist wohl der Erste mit dem Problem...


----------



## xtc.chrome (17. März 2009)

schlagt mir doch einfach paar bikes vor^^


----------



## Werewolf (17. März 2009)

aber dirt is  einfach besser ... das is fast wien BMX ... nur man kann auch im Gelände fahren  ...


----------



## nicusy (17. März 2009)

bullshit


----------



## qam (17. März 2009)

Es ist unmöglich mit einem BMX-Bike auch im Dört zu fahren. Auf keinen fall möglich. Nein, absolut niemals möglich. Welch eine fantastische Vorstellung. Mit einem BMX-Bike im Dört. Tsss...


----------



## keepdirtclean (17. März 2009)

kauf dir einfach ein rad dass dir farblich zusagt. das ist das wichtigste, alles andere ist nebensache.
bei ebay gibts schöne bunte räder


----------



## Stirni (17. März 2009)

dirt is wie bmx.
kein dirtbike oder so.
nein ein dirt.also ein erdhaufen ist so toll wie ein bmx.super sache.
hervorragend.


----------



## qam (17. März 2009)

Bicycle Motorcross = Erdhaufen
Ok.

http://www.ks-cycling.com/Fahrraede....html?XTCsid=1ad1cb9e7b9718470c4d032083b84e9b

Das ist doch top oder?
Man betrachte die sehr ausführlichen Ausstattungsdetails, ist auch alles dabei was man benötigt:

Vorsicht bissig... mit dem KS-Cycling BMX Helldogs machst du anderen garantiert die Hölle heiß - der Oversize Freestyle Rahmen kommt mit coolem Flammendesign und ist außerdem ausgestattet mit V-Brakes und Aluminium-Pedalen.
*Ausstattungsdetails:*
                            Rahmen             T.I.G. geschweißter Oversize Freestyle Rahmen                               
Gabel             Oversize Freestyle Gabel                               
Räder             20"                               Reifen             Streetreifen 
Bremsen             V-Brake vorne und hinten                               
Pegs             4 Grindpegs, 40 mm aus Stahl 
                              Pedalen             Aluminium                               Gewicht             ca. 15 kg

Hat sogar die von dir benötigten Streetreifen.
Dieses tolle Bike imponiert vor allen Dingen mit einem niedrigen Preis und da es ein 1A-Marken-Bike ist wird natürlich auch klasse Qualität geboten.

Irony has nothing to do with iron. So am Rande. Also jetzt wirklich nur mal so nebenbei gesagt. Damit hier niemand auf dummen Ideen kommt. Wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtc.chrome (17. März 2009)

ey jungs verarschen kann ich mich selber,
will doch nur ne alternative zum wtp addict...
weil pink und grau ist ja nicht so der burner 
...


----------



## qam (17. März 2009)

Wenn du es selber kannst, warum tust du es dann nicht und lässt uns diese harte Arbeit machen?
Im übrigen wäre dir aufgefallen wenn du dich mal erkundigt hättest, anstatt einen sinnlosen Thread aufzumachen, dass es noch weitere Threads gibt die eben dieses Thema behandeln. Wenn du vielleicht einen Thread aufgemacht hättest in dem die Frage wäre welches von zwei Bikes du nehmen solltest bzw. welches denn etwas besser wäre hätte denke ich niemand etwas dagegen und du hättest sicher auch brauchbare Antworten bekommen. Aber warum sollten wir dir ein Bike raussuchen? Mach selber? www.gidf.de ? Suchfunktion Forum? (Die brauchst du nicht mal hier sind auch 2 Threads direkt auf der ersten Seite... aber egal.)


----------



## Stirni (17. März 2009)

SO SCHWER?


----------



## qam (17. März 2009)

Wie Stirni einfach ganz dreist meinen schönen Aufsatz auf zwei Wörter kürzt! Fabulös!


----------



## iManu (17. März 2009)

Werewolf schrieb:


> aber dirt is  einfach besser ... das is fast wien BMX ... nur man kann auch im Gelände fahren  ...



ein Fahrrad heisst niemals dirt



NIEMALS


----------



## lennarth (17. März 2009)

qam schrieb:


> dass es noch weitere threads gibt die eben dieses thema behandeln.


12.456.678.790stück
kauf halt das scheiss adict und machst lack ab und dann freust du dich abartig stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (17. März 2009)

fbm fit wtp & subrosa sind eigentlich alles marken bei denen du mit um die 500 nix mehr groß falsch machen kannst.


----------



## youkon (19. März 2009)

kuck dir die race BMX bikes von GT an... geile ******** ;-)
http://www.gt-proshop.de/shop/index.htm


----------



## Daniel_D (20. März 2009)

youkon schrieb:


> kuck dir die race BMX bikes von GT an... geile ******** ;-)
> http://www.gt-proshop.de/shop/index.htm



Allein, dass dieser Nonsensbeitrag so lange hier unkommentiert steht, ist ein klares Indiz für die Verkommenheit dieses Forums, oder die Verbesserung des Wetters in Deutschland.

Ruf mal bei Oldschool BMX an, ob die noch Stolen Heater für 500 vom letzten Jahr im Programm haben. Bestes Rad für den Preis. Und es ist nicht pink.


----------



## RISE (20. März 2009)

So,

einige haben recht, es gibt zu genüge Themen über Einstiegsräder. 

Und wer dachte, meine Abwesenheit für Spam nutzen zu können, irrt gewaltig. Sobald ich wieder stabiles Internet habe, werden hier die Themen nach guter alter Stasi Manier durchforstet und dann werden mal ein paar Leute in den Urlaub geschickt. Da könnt ihr euch schon sicher sein. 

Hier ist jetzt erstmal Schluss.


----------

